# Massage de pixel : ça marche!



## Jacen (26 Février 2003)

Sur mon Ti il a quelques jours un pixel bleu était apparu, j'ai légèrement appuyé sur le côté de manière répétée, ça faisait un peu comme des vaguelettes, des ondes, les pixels autour de mon doigt étant plus lumineux lorsque j'appuyais. Au bout de 3, 4 secondes, le pixel bleu bloqué a disparu. Quelques heures plus tard il est réapparu, même manip, même résultat, mais depuis je touche du bois il est resté "en vie" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Donc pour toutes les victimes de pixels morts, je conseil vraiment de faire preuve d'un peu de témérité et de masser son écran en exerçant une "certaine" pression avec son doigt. 
Courage!


----------



## iMax (26 Février 2003)

Le pismo qu'on ma prété en a un beau vert au milieu de l'écran... J'ai essayé d'appuyer de différentes façons, mais ça n'est pas très efficace 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...

Par contre, sur le Wallstreet que j'avais avant, il n'y avait aucun pixel éclaté... Y'en avait juste un quidevait avoir un faux contact et qui merdait occasionellement. Il suffisait que je fasse frot-frot pour qu'il disparaisse... Et il n'apparraissait que très rarement.
Par contre, il était bleu, tandis que celui du pismo est vert...

Peut-être que ça marche mieux avec certaines couleurs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?


----------



## melaure (26 Février 2003)

J'avais essayé la manip, mais ca n'a jamais marché ...


----------



## powerbook867 (26 Février 2003)

J'ai aussi un superbe pixel bleu dans un coin de l'écran et ca n'a pas marché


----------



## nekura (26 Février 2003)

Idem pour mes 2 pixels morts dès le déballage.


----------



## Onra (26 Février 2003)

Ben sur le 17" que j'ai au boulot j'ai essayé mais sans résultat... Faut masser longtemps ?


----------



## ficelle (26 Février 2003)

j'ai reussi cette manip avec succés sur un imac 15 qui avait un pixel coincé en rouge... 2 minutes de massage localisé sur ce point à l'aide du chiffon fourni pour depoussierer la machine,
et au revoir !


----------



## Onra (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr /> * j'ai reussi cette manip avec succés sur un imac 15 qui avait un pixel coincé en rouge... 2 minutes de massage localisé sur ce point à l'aide du chiffon fourni pour depoussierer la machine,
et au revoir ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Il était neuf où avait-il de la bouteille ? Parce que mon écran il a des pixels dead depuis un bouillon déjà !!!


----------



## ficelle (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr /> * 

Il était neuf où avait-il de la bouteille ? Parce que mon écran il a des pixels dead depuis un bouillon déjà !!!





* 

[/QUOTE]

il etait absolument neuf, mais la manip doit etre la meme sur un ecran plus ancien...


----------



## supermac (26 Février 2003)

C'est ca essayez  et appuyez de plus en plus fort aussi! le pixel va disparaitre! tout comme l'ecran !! ce sont des cristaux a ma connaissance c'est très fragile ne forcez quand même pas de trop!!


----------



## Onra (26 Février 2003)

[message perso]
On ne voit pas ton avatar supermac, le lien est out apparement !
[/message perso]


----------



## supermac (26 Février 2003)

ca c'est curieux , moi je le vois bien


----------



## nekura (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par supermac:</font><hr /> * ca c'est curieux , moi je le vois bien  * 

[/QUOTE]
On ne le voyait plus, mais maintenant il est revenu.


----------



## steph75 (26 Février 2003)

moi aussi quand je masse ma copine ses pixels reviennent et vachement vite !!!


----------



## supermac (26 Février 2003)

Ces pixels la doivent être plus attirants,et avoir plus de gout!
Et le toucher n'est pas le même hein! Hâââ non!
ne confondez pas un piXel de copine et un pixel d'ecran!
Chez les copines on a souvent beau masser le pixel mort ne reviens jamais a la vie!  hâ mais rassurez vous! il sont très vites remplacés par d'autres pixels, bien entendu!!


----------



## florentdesvosges (27 Février 2003)

J'ai eu beau masser et masser, et toujours un dead pixel sur l'écran de mon Ti.. mais je ne peux pas vraiment dire qu'il me dérange.


----------



## Onra (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par florentdesvosges:</font><hr /> * J'ai eu beau masser et masser, et toujours un dead pixel sur l'écran de mon Ti.. mais je ne peux pas vraiment dire qu'il me dérange.  * 

[/QUOTE]

Tout pareil, les miens non plus ne veulent pas revivre


----------



## Jacen (27 Février 2003)

quand vous massez est ce que les pixels surlesquels vous appuyez (et ceux sur le côté) changent de couleur ou de luminosité?


----------



## Onra (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jacen:</font><hr /> * quand vous massez est ce que les pixels surlesquels vous appuyez (et ceux sur le côté) changent de couleur ou de luminosité?   * 

[/QUOTE]

Oui, ca fait des petites vagues comme tu disais dans un precedent post.


----------



## florentdesvosges (28 Février 2003)

ce les propres des écrans TFT ces "vagues" et ça n'a pas à voir avec les pixels morts, non ??


----------



## Jacen (28 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par florentdesvosges:</font><hr /> * ce les propres des écrans TFT ces "vagues" et ça n'a pas à voir avec les pixels morts, non ??  * 

[/QUOTE]ba non "cristaux *liquides*"


----------



## ricchy (23 Mars 2003)

Victime de deux pixels mort, un chtit bleu depuis le premier jour pas trop voyant donc pas de blème.
Par contre depuis hier un pixel d'un beau rouge vif pas très loin du premier "largeur de la flèche guidée par la souris" 
En plein centre de l'écran. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Si j'appuie un chouia à côté de ce dit pixel rouge, il disparait, et dès que je relâche il réapparait forcément... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je vais essayer de masser, masser, je verrai bien...

J'ai lu qu'il change la dalle à partir de 5 pixels mort, mais 2 quasi au même endroit dont un rouge non?

Moi qui fait de la photo, c'est "chiant" ce pixel rouge je ne vois plus que lui depuis hier...


----------



## ricchy (23 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par richy:</font><hr /> * Je vais essayer de masser, masser, je verrai bien...   * 

[/QUOTE]

Bhen voilà, au lieu de "masser" mon écran, j'ai fait une légère pression sur ce dernier, mais pas du tout où mon pixel mort se trouve, mais bien plus loin et là il s'est "ressuscité" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il faut essayer de part et d'autre d'appuyer sur votre écran avec certe une certaine pression sans faire d'excès bien sûr. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon ceci n'a fonctionné que pour mon pixel rouge "le plus ch...." cela dit.
Mais l'autre je ne le vois quasi pas alors je ne touche plus rien maintenant.
Peut être cela servira à d'autres...


----------

